# What are the Ringtones you are using?



## alassca (Nov 13, 2017)

My ringtone: iPhone X – Reflection.

What about you?


----------



## Allan (Apr 3, 2018)

Never changed ringtone on my phone ever. I always have that default ringing


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I make my own from songs I like or songs I know people in my contacts like, so when my mom calls it plays safety dance, or when my friend whose stuck in the 90s calls it plays peaches by the presidents..etc etc. my stock ringtone is meow by party favor, loud trap music that I can hear over most noises.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

VZW Airwaves.... lol i'm boring...
And then every time somebody's phone rings, i'll have to check if it's mine.


----------



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

Vibrate


----------



## RaymondStrange (May 21, 2018)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

Theme song to The Golden Girls...no I'm serious. There's no doubt when my phone rings it's mine


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Barnaby said:


> Theme song to The Golden Girls...no I'm serious. There's no doubt when my phone rings it's mine



haha thanks for the reminder..just made that into 1 to add to my collection. now whom to apply it to..


----------



## enawilliam (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello
I use bollywood's songs ringtone


----------



## 207315 (Jan 6, 2019)

I went through the trouble of making one out of the Sanford and Son theme song. Thinking about switching to the All in the Family theme song soon.


----------



## RichardB6 (Apr 26, 2019)

mine is korean song Kill me heal me ost (Hallunication)...


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/NeQM1c-XCDc


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

My two go-tos are a bit of Led Zeppelins Kashmir and the first 15 seconds of Rushs Spirit of Radio... whenever my phone goes off, somebody nearby always give me a thumbs up


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

I wanted something unique so I wouldn't confuse someone else's ringing for my phone. I'm a telecomm engineer and settled on dialup modem tones.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^is that like a fax machine sound


----------



## Jimi77 (Jul 4, 2005)

(Don't Leave me) Hanging on the Telephone - Blondie

I used to use "Call Me" (also by Blondie) for my voice mail notification, but everybody just texts now-a-days.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Vibrate.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Had this for awhile. Best quote ever.

https://youtu.be/jGQ-ISsDm8M


----------



## Nathan Murray (Sep 29, 2019)

Only standard issued by the manufacturer.


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Linus and Lucy from Charlie Brown


----------

